# bubbles coming out of his gills when he gets air?



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

One of my fish seems to be having problems swimming. At first I thought swim bladder problems, but just now when I was watching him breathing at the surface, I noticed that some bubbles were coming out of his gills! :shock: 

Is this normal? I don't think I've noticed it before in any of my fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's normal. All of my betta's do it.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

It caught me off guard cause it looked like he was gulping the air and it was going straight out his gills again.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I think they might be expelling the carbon dioxide maybe?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He's doing much better now. He was floating sideways earlier today, but I fed him some thawed pea and now he's swimming around without floating! :-D


----------

